# I didn't even know horses could have green eyes!!!?



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

They can't. Google it. Only foals are born with greenish/blue eyes, that darken as they age.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Certain colour mutations like Champagne can dilute the eyes to amber, and other colours.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

The horse is probably carrying Pearl, which is a recessive dilution gene that is activated by creme. Pasos are one of the breeds that have been identified as carriers of this gene. It causes green eyes.

More info:
Pearl gene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A horse carrying champagne will have amber coloured eyes, & double dilutes like Cremellos and Perlinos will have blue eyes.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, cleared it up. Champagne's eye colour changes as they age until it settles in the brown/amber colour they end up with.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

so there is no way his eyes would stay green?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

As Quixotic said, if the horse has the pearl gene and it's activated on cream (Which it would be as he is perlino?) then he could quite feasibly have green eyes and they will stay green :]


----------



## lozza14 (Mar 31, 2010)

*eye colour*

ive seen a horses with a stormy eye colour whos seen that before?:-o


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I'm not quite sure what you mean by "stormy"? If you mean a dark blue, then it was probably a pinto.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

horses with green eyes are very often blue eyed horses with an infection of the inner chamber of the eye causing it to fill with yellow pus creating a lovely green color. If there is no infection, as has been mentioned, it will not be a permenant eye color.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

tealamutt said:


> horses with green eyes are very often blue eyed horses with an infection of the inner chamber of the eye causing it to fill with yellow pus creating a lovely green color. If there is no infection, as has been mentioned, it will not be a permenant eye color.


Wrong. The Pearl gene acting on Cream in certain breeds is about as rare as they come, but is well known to cause greenish tinged eyes.

P-Inato


----------

